# Ring Sized Row Counter



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I've never seen one of these before.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

Very cool. I want one, any idea where to get one?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Neither have I, but no doubt it will not be available in the UK anyway, looks very good.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I looked around on the internet a bit and found this:

http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html


----------



## Dorris (Jun 24, 2012)

Found it for $7.99 no shipping at this site...clever little gadget. 
http://www.tallycounterstore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=015


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

lookie I found it on for $1 with free shipping!!!!
if you dont have an ebay account I could order say 5 and you just pay for the counter and the actual shipping to your home

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Blue-LCD-Electronic-Digital-5-Digit-Ring-Tally-Counter-Golf-aqn-/170881750570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c958962a


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> lookie I found it on for $1 with free shipping!!!!
> if you dont have an ebay account I could order say 5 and you just pay for the counter and the actual shipping to your home
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Blue-LCD-Electronic-Digital-5-Digit-Ring-Tally-Counter-Golf-aqn-/170881750570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c958962a


You found an auction that is currently at $1. I've seen prices for things go up as much as $100 in the last half hour of the auction. I don't think anybody would be willing to pay that much for the counter, but it could easily go up to $15.

Free shipping is only to Canada, and I realize that's where you are, but as the listing points out, there are import taxes if it goes anywhere but Canada.

And I think they're just selling one. They may have more than one listing, and you could try bidding on all or some of them, but each listing is for an individual counter. Read it _very_ carefully before you commit to something that might be much more expensive than you think.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh my, I am thinking holiday/birthday gifts for my knitting friends.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

these are all FREE shipping with the "BUY IT NOW" each acution is listed with the prospective countries many have a choice to buy more than one (ie they have 10 to sell) so you could buy 5 and still get free shipping great to put in for little gifts for knitters ,crocheters etc

USA
$1.25 FREE shipping http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Digital-5-Digit-LCD-Finger-Ring-Tally-Counter-for-Golf-Colorful-Golf-Electro-/270945590279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f159d9c07

UK
FREE shipping .99 L
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LCD-Electronic-Digital-5-Digit-Ring-Tally-Counter-Golf-/200461756884?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item2eac73a9d4#ht_3210wt_1185

Australia $1
FREE shippinghttp://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LCD-Electronic-Digital-5-Digit-Ring-Tally-Counter-Golf-/200461288968?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item2eac6c8608#ht_3238wt_1139


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

Just bought one for $1.25. Hope it gets here soon. As early as Aug 8 or to Aug 23. I like new toys.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Cool! I just ordered one for myself and BFF


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> lookie I found it on for $1 with free shipping!!!!
> if you dont have an ebay account I could order say 5 and you just pay for the counter and the actual shipping to your home
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Blue-LCD-Electronic-Digital-5-Digit-Ring-Tally-Counter-Golf-aqn-/170881750570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c958962a


Careful, Every time I bid on something like this with an amazing price, free shipping, and from China/Hong Kong, there is an autobot bidding device on it which increases the bid every time you put in a bid. Drives me crazy!!! I was bidding on some circular needles and I waited for the time to expire down to the last second and put in my bid. It came back saying I was out bid! Not that it had expired, but out bid. No body is that fast.

After I posted this I saw the buy-it-now post so It looks ok. But I felt that my experience was still worth sharing. 
:roll:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just curious since most of the links for these say additional taxes and other fees. There is a lot of print below the listing re: all of these extra charges. 

Wondering how much they will actually end up costing.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I have one of these. They work great. Buy it from Ebay!! You will save so much money .


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

It has already been charged to my account and it was $1.25 American.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

In my post above my post above ,I did quote the one for the USA cost was $1.25.
Just posted this so you know you weren't being charged extra.
if you are in the UK or Aussieland the usually mark it as a gift with a $1 value as that is what they do for Canadians to. The ONLY place I have had to pay customs is a doll website I order from. Even if it is a $8 pr of doll eyes!!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

am going to order 10 I will let you know. If anyone wants one when I get it I will let you know when they come. It take anywhere from 3 to 4 weeks from China,Japan etc.Sometimes though if its a very light packet it is about 2 weeks so if you would like one it is $1. plus the ACTUAL shipping


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I'm going into eBay now to order one !


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

Brilliant, just bought one from eBay (UK one) for 99p and free postage.


----------



## avalonpam (Jul 11, 2012)

Leonora said:


> Neither have I, but no doubt it will not be available in the UK anyway, looks very good.


Hi these are available in UK on ebay. from Cheshire £1 +£1 p/p or £2.99 +99p p/p for 3. have ordered 3.....cheaper from china but long delivery time.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> these are all FREE shipping with the "BUY IT NOW" each acution is listed with the prospective countries many have a choice to buy more than one (ie they have 10 to sell) so you could buy 5 and still get free shipping great to put in for little gifts for knitters ,crocheters etc
> 
> USA
> $1.25 FREE shipping http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Digital-5-Digit-LCD-Finger-Ring-Tally-Counter-for-Golf-Colorful-Golf-Electro-/270945590279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f159d9c07
> ...


Wow thanks so much for that, Grandmasheryl, just got a handful at 99p each for my knitting buddies!!!


----------



## faithphoenix (Dec 28, 2011)

They are available here in the UK for £1.50. You can order from http://www.bookcentre.co.uk/tasbi-prayer-beads/1440-ring-tally-counter.html


----------



## Jitz (Sep 18, 2011)

Woohoo!!
I love a bargain...
Thank you very much for this link I just purchased 5 for $5....
Postage free to Australia...
I know some mates who will love these..



grandmasheryl said:


> lookie I found it on for $1 with free shipping!!!!
> if you dont have an ebay account I could order say 5 and you just pay for the counter and the actual shipping to your home
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Blue-LCD-Electronic-Digital-5-Digit-Ring-Tally-Counter-Golf-aqn-/170881750570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c958962a


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome!! Will need to get one!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome!! Will need to get one!! Happy knitting!!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

The second of these links is from China. The just advertise the goods under a UK monetary system. This happens quite a lot


----------



## rmrrdh (Jun 22, 2012)

I just saw this yesterday too...I think I would like one


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> lookie I found it on for $1 with free shipping!!!!
> if you dont have an ebay account I could order say 5 and you just pay for the counter and the actual shipping to your home
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Blue-LCD-Electronic-Digital-5-Digit-Ring-Tally-Counter-Golf-aqn-/170881750570?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c958962a


Too bad it's not a "buy now" product -- I'd pick it up in a minute. But my internet is too slow (as am I) to do auctions. Oops, spoke to soon -- there are buy it now options from other sellers.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks Grandmasheryl. Just bought 5 through your link and free shipping. Due to arrive 8/14-24. Will post pics of my colors when then are here!


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> Just bought one for $1.25. Hope it gets here soon. As early as Aug 8 or to Aug 23. I like new toys.


Cool! So did I -- ordered 2 -- if they work will buy more because I tend to lose things and also have lots of projects going at the same time. Also will give one to a friend. Thanks to our Resident Researcher, Debdobalina and her assistant grandmasheryl!


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

Just picked up one for $1 free P&H to Australia....I love a bargain!!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/ring-tally-counter.html

this shows several


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Neat, I ordered one.


----------



## Kaddy (Jul 26, 2012)

BEChristianson said:


> Careful, Every time I bid on something like this with an amazing price, free shipping, and from China/Hong Kong, there is an autobot bidding device on it which increases the bid every time you put in a bid. Drives me crazy!!! I was bidding on some circular needles and I waited for the time to expire down to the last second and put in my bid. It came back saying I was out bid! Not that it had expired, but out bid. No body is that fast.
> 
> After I posted this I saw the buy-it-now post so It looks ok. But I felt that my experience was still worth sharing.
> :roll:


The key to avoiding this is to put in your bid at the top dollar amount that you would be willing to pay for the item. This won't start your bidding at the higher amount - it will still bid by increments - but it will automatically increase your bid up to the dollar amount you specify if someone outbids you. That's why when you bid, it comes back that you've been outbid - someone else put their highest price at a dollar amount higher than what you bid.

The only trick is you that you need to make sure you're willing to pay the higher price you type in should it increase to that amount and you win it.


----------



## Bocciball (Feb 20, 2012)

It is $5.50 now!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

i think twice before i order something that comes directly from China. have been burnt before


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

lostarts said:


> grandmasheryl said:
> 
> 
> > lookie I found it on for $1 with free shipping!!!!
> ...


I just bid on the counter. I decided that I would try before i bought one at 7.95. The free shipping includes the U.S.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel so bad. I just bought 2 counters for $12.00 each from crazy monkey. Too late to get a bargin but I guess I could send them back? They are on back order also.


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

I love new toys also. Always have something new around. Only one downside. You have to be careful you don't hit it and make the counter jump one number. Always have in your mind what your row number should be. Doesn't happen a lot but I have had it happen.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

That looks like my swimming lap counter, which I also use for knitting. I put it on my right index finger and hit it the button with my thumb to count the rows. It works great for both swimming and knitting! I got mine from a swimming products website for about $20.


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Has anyone actually tried one of these? I have small fingers and I'm afraid the counter would be awkward to knit with. Does anyone know if they make one for the wrist?


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

just ordered one!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

BEChristianson said:


> grandmasheryl said:
> 
> 
> > lookie I found it on for $1 with free shipping!!!!
> ...


If you bid the most amount you want to pay for the item, ebay will automatically up the bid as the bidding goes. Evidentually someone had an automatic bid higher than yours that would apply. Hope this makes sense. I usually just bid the top that i plan to bid and only watch the bidding if I really, really want the item and am willing to go more.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Browsing through some of them on eBay...one was $1.99 with $30.00 shipping!!! I wasn't impressed with the Nazi broken cross on it.. Definitely wouldn't be buying that one.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

I have it and works great! I put it on my thumb, just feels better to me... After a while I switch it to the other hand. But so far (I have had it about a month) use it almost daily and no problems at all. It starts right where you left .


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

just bought one :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks ladies for the post and the purchase advice. I bought five on eBay at .99 since it has a three month warren try. Didn't want to become attached to a new toy and have it wear down on me


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

vpatt said:


> http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/ring-tally-counter.html
> 
> this shows several


Watch out for the minimum order of 5000.

there are some you can order per piece, but that 5000 threw me!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

sry double post


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

A little off topic: I clicked the link and toward the bottom of the page were other products. One was a "key fob ID card reader".

What the heck is that?


----------



## Kaddy (Jul 26, 2012)

Just ordered one of the $1.25 ones from Hong Kong. At that price, I won't worry if it doesn't work. 

Although just a note to those who say they have been burnt before, it's my understanding that if you pay through paypal (which most auctions require now-a-days), you can enter a complaint through them and they will take your money back (unless the seller has emptied their accounts, maxed their credit cards, etc.). I actually have heard of many sellers who have been burnt this way because paypal seems to side on the side of the buyer, not the seller. 

But all of this is information I've gotten second-hand, so ymmv. I've personally ordered several items from Hong Kong/China over the years through Ebay and never had a problem.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> Has anyone actually tried one of these? I have small fingers and I'm afraid the counter would be awkward to knit with. Does anyone know if they make one for the wrist?


Yes, I have seen them online for the wrist, also.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

i only order through pay pal but did not fight it because of the time and cost. i talked to these people a couple of times and they promised to send it. just gave up. I am glad you were successful.


----------



## Mei50 (May 14, 2012)

Just bought 3, total cost $3.45.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great points, most of all I wasn't aware of... thank you so much for pointing this out.. I have never bought from e-bay and its clear I would really have to read their rules and information before ever attempting it...


lostarts said:


> grandmasheryl said:
> 
> 
> > lookie I found it on for $1 with free shipping!!!!
> ...


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

bought 5 also. some for gifts to knitting friends. Did the exchange on the money. it cost a total of 7.87

cute idea.


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

I just bought one of those and love it! I got mine from Crazy Monkey. Knitpicks has a bracelet abacus and I think I'm going to order that too. The ring is wonderful and doesn't interfere with my knitting.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I looked around on the internet a bit and found this:
> 
> http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html


$12.99???? Wow. that's steep.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How very cool! Where did you get it? I want one!

Hazel


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I read the rest of this thread and ordered one of these handy little things.

Hazel


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

nice idea but I still would forget to hit the button.


----------



## Marymac65 (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness, this is what I have been describing to my sister and husband that I wanted to design, patent and sell. Wow I can't believe it has been done and I have never seen it. MaryMac


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I ordered several for myself and friends. It indicated it was for golf tallies. I have bought other golf counters in the past and you could not reset after a few rounds, making you go to 99 to reset. I hope this is not the case but for $1.25 it was worth a shot!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Just curious about the e-bay one for $1....when you scroll down it says "not responsible for customs fees or taxes". Are there customs fees to get this item? When we would mail things to family in England (from USA) they sometimes had to pay customs fees before picking up items, which we did not know.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

There can be customs fees on anything imported into the country. Usually they don't bother with small items, but sometimes it depends on the mood of the officer in charge that day.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks so much!! How easy to use! I have those round ones that slip on your knitting needles, but I always forget to click them around. I have one I got for free with a Knitting Simple magazine that you just push the button, but it is big and lays on the table next to me, so of course I forget to click that one, too. This should make it easy since it is right there on my finger. 
And thanks Grandmasheryl for the ebay links!
Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> nice idea but I still would forget to hit the button.


Oh, Cathy47. That's just what I was going to say. I need one that beeps, or vibrates when I'm at the end of a row.
:roll:
I ordered 2 anyway, one for my DIL who crochets. At $1.25 and free shipping, I'm not too concerned if it doesn't work. Have ordered from China before, and they replaced the broken item.


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

grandmasheryl said:


> these are all FREE shipping with the "BUY IT NOW" each acution is listed with the prospective countries many have a choice to buy more than one (ie they have 10 to sell) so you could buy 5 and still get free shipping great to put in for little gifts for knitters ,crocheters etc
> 
> USA
> $1.25 FREE shipping http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Digital-5-Digit-LCD-Finger-Ring-Tally-Counter-for-Golf-Colorful-Golf-Electro-/270945590279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f159d9c07
> ...


Thanks for that I have just ordered mine! 
Regards Mary :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

I've got one and I love it


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I just ordered 3 @ 1.26 each. Free shipping. About 4 or 5 months ago I ordered a set of 11 bamboo double points for $5 and some change. I received them in good time. Small and easy to use for socks. Can't beat the price for sure.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-sizes-5-Double-Point-Carbonized-Knitting-Bamboo-Needles-5-set-/390369153968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae3d093b0


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I looked around on the internet a bit and found this:
> 
> http://www.crazymonkeycreations.com/Notions/RingCounters.html


Thanks for that bit of info. I am getting me one of those.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

conniesews said:


> I feel so bad. I just bought 2 counters for $12.00 each from crazy monkey. Too late to get a bargin but I guess I could send them back? They are on back order also.


if they are on back order I don't see why they can't cancel your order and credit you back your monies paid.
The way I see it if they don't have it to ship when you pay for it then your obligation to them is null and void.No item no money.
Would you give Walmart money to "wait" for and item to come back in stock?Not me


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just ordered 5 with free shipping for under $5. It is coming from Hong Kong but I've had pretty good luck with quick shipping from overseas.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i have the old fashioned ones. i never seen that one before.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

custom fees for Canada is "duty" duty in Canada is 22% so for $1.22 each customs included it is still a deal


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Neither have I, but no doubt it will not be available in the UK anyway, looks very good.


I live in the UK and have just purchased one from Hong Kong on ebay, £1.04 free postage.
I clicked on one of the links given in the forum, took me to the item. Then I checked sellers other items as sellers in HK and China usually have several of the same item for sale and found this one with one bid and only a short time to go. 
I'll have to wait 4-6 weeks for deliver, but at that price, I am not complaining.


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

Mine was 99p and free P&P
Mary


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

just to let you know ,even if a seller's account has no $$ in it paypal still covers you(they pay you ), PAYPAL chases them down for the $$ paid to you on the sellers behalf


----------



## Gramof3 (Mar 18, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> It has already been charged to my account and it was $1.25 American.


Me, too.


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I've never seen one of these before.


saw this on Facebook this AM first thought was it would get in the way


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Love it, got to get one for myself


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I would love having one of those. I'll be watching the prices on them. All of you who have ordered these, be sure and give us your opinion of how they work and if you like them!


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I think that is a golf stroke counter, but a great idea for knitting.


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, this site is BAAAAD for my budget! Grrrr. Love it, want one!


----------



## Bjm (Aug 21, 2011)

must be a golf stroke counter....


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I've never seen one of these before.


I am getting one! The web page says they are out of stock but, I'm ordering one anyway so that I will be on the next shipping list.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Another thing about the counter is, they do not have a on/off button, but there is a built in feature, that will turn them off after so much time of non use. Not sure about finger sizes as mentioned above, I have it on my index finger right now, and I have it clipped to the top most post. It felt awkward at first, since I have not worn it in a while. I have a row counter addiction problem, so I am constantly changing to different ones . I am making a hat on circulars, and I started knitting with it on, only took about a minute or 2 for me to get used to it on my finger. It will probably go back in its plastic storage container for now, since I am currently using my 99 cent find from the Goodwill .


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Is this a ring one though? I couldn't tell for sure by the pic. Sue


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

If your post was meant for me, no it is not. It is a handheld, it has taken the #1 spot from my ring counter, for now .



9sueseiber said:


> Is this a ring one though? I couldn't tell for sure by the pic. Sue


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Deb....GREAT FIND!
and thanks lostarts for posting link...as well as others..
Ordered mine!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> If your post was meant for me, no it is not. It is a handheld, it has taken the #1 spot from my ring counter, for now .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's the one in the photo, it's intended to hang around your neck. They just don't include the cord to do it with. I guess they figure that you can make one yourself. I'd either braid one or lucet one.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

MzKnit Cro. Yes it was meant for you. Sorry, should have put your name on question. Thanks for the reply. I love the counter.
Sue


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

faithphoenix said:


> They are available here in the UK for £1.50. You can order from http://www.bookcentre.co.uk/tasbi-prayer-beads/1440-ring-tally-counter.html


wow - thanks for that site. i have immediately bought one too.


----------



## linda naismith (May 24, 2011)

ive never seen one must try ebay or google seems a good idea


----------



## Nana721 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks just bot 5 will use a few for swap gifts!!!!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

What I'm curious about is the battery. I'm assuming it comes with a battery, but what kind, and is it replaceable?


----------



## jeriberi (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice - I like it! Any particular store? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That's really a clever idea.


----------



## ladybird23 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just ordered one from ebay - 99p and free postage!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

just bought one for 1.25 from ebay.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

There are 2 screws, but I don't have anything small enough to unscrew them, or I would check for you.



lostarts said:


> What I'm curious about is the battery. I'm assuming it comes with a battery, but what kind, and is it replaceable?


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I just took the cord from another item, and used it .

If it's the one in the photo, it's intended to hang around your neck. They just don't include the cord to do it with. I guess they figure that you can make one yourself. I'd either braid one or lucet one.[/quote]


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

batteries are probably more expensive than the counter


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

ETA: Don't bother removing the piece that holds the ring strap, there is nothing under there. Just tried it to see if the battery would be exposed. I thought I broke it, but I didn't .



MzKnitCro said:


> There are 2 screws, but I don't have anything small enough to unscrew them, or I would check for you.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I just bought one too. Great find battery is suppose to last 2 years.


----------



## phoenix knitter (May 23, 2012)

I wonder if the vendor(s)are wondering what the heck has caused a "run" on their product!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Norma's Child said:


> Has anyone actually tried one of these? I have small fingers and I'm afraid the counter would be awkward to knit with. Does anyone know if they make one for the wrist?


From the look of it, it should be easy to convert it from ring to bracelet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lostarts said:


> What I'm curious about is the battery. I'm assuming it comes with a battery, but what kind, and is it replaceable?


That is why I only bought one. If it is not replaceable, there will be no second purchase!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

i am easy prey for new objects. I will be on the look out at one of my spots for it.


----------



## SueJoyceTn (Aug 9, 2011)

I had to have one... so I ended up buying 4... I think they'd make a terrific gift...


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Kaddy said:


> BEChristianson said:
> 
> 
> > Careful, Every time I bid on something like this with an amazing price, free shipping, and from China/Hong Kong, there is an autobot bidding device on it which increases the bid every time you put in a bid. Drives me crazy!!! I was bidding on some circular needles and I waited for the time to expire down to the last second and put in my bid. It came back saying I was out bid! Not that it had expired, but out bid. No body is that fast.
> ...


Thanks for the helpful hint!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

carbar said:


> I think that is a golf stroke counter, but a great idea for knitting.


Wonder if you could buy one at a golf pro shop? There is a golf course/pro shop about a mile from my house.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ssk1953 said:


> Wonder if you could buy one at a golf pro shop? There is a golf course/pro shop about a mile from my house.


You probably can, but you can bet it won't be cheap, even if it's the identical product!


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

All you guys are as crazy as I am. I just love getting gadgets in the mail - the cheaper the better (as long as they work).


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks again for this site. I just love all the info and latest tips and gadgets. I bought 3 more from China at .99 each plus postage which came to less than $5.00. I went on the e bay site. I will call the other shop Crazy Monkey?, and cancel my other order which cost $12.00 each. Thanks for being there for me and all of us. Have a great weekend.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

conniesews said:


> Thanks again for this site. I just love all the info and latest tips and gadgets. I bought 3 more from China at .99 each plus postage which came to less than $5.00. I went on the e bay site. I will call the other shop Crazy Monkey?, and cancel my other order which cost $12.00 each. Thanks for being there for me and all of us. Have a great weekend.


Did the same thing. The customer service of crazy monkey was excellent, they refunded the money in a few hours.


----------



## witchyfrog (Mar 1, 2012)

MzKnitCro said:


> ETA: Don't bother removing the piece that holds the ring strap, there is nothing under there. Just tried it to see if the battery would be exposed. I thought I broke it, but I didn't .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

How did you find Crazy Monkey customer service? Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Gave it another go. Removing the screws was a little rough , but here is the battery that is in mine AG10+L1131. I did a quick search to check prices, and there are multiples sellers of them on Ebay.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MzKnitCro said:


> Gave it another go. Removing the screws was a little rough , but here is the battery that is in mine AG10+L1131. I did a quick search to check prices, and there are multiples sellers of them on Ebay.


Around here, we can pick those batteries up at 3 or 5 for a dollar at the dollar stores. AND they're not dead before purchase.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Before finding rechargeable batteries, I used to buy a lot of batteries from multiple places, you can find dead ones anywhere.



Jessica-Jean said:


> MzKnitCro said:
> 
> 
> > Gave it another go. Removing the screws was a little rough , but here is the battery that is in mine AG10+L1131. I did a quick search to check prices, and there are multiples sellers of them on Ebay.
> ...


----------



## avalonpam (Jul 11, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Norma's Child said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone actually tried one of these? I have small fingers and I'm afraid the counter would be awkward to knit with. Does anyone know if they make one for the wrist?
> ...


I have very tiny fingers and wondered the same,
I ordered 3 on ebay UK yesterday and they have just arrived- ultra fast - and it fits ! - on smallest position. YAY!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

The little counter just arrived today from Tally Counters. I can't believe how quickly it arrived! I have tiny fingers, and I wondered if it'd fit, too. On the smallest setting, I can wear it on my index finger. Now, we'll have to see if I can knit with it in place. It sure is a cute little thing!

Thanks, folks, for cluing me in to this ring-sized row counter.

Hazel


----------



## allyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Just bought 3 one each for me, mum and my youngest daughter. Theirs will go in their stockings at Christmas.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Snagged one on eBay Canada for GBP 0.99.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Who did you order it from?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mine came today - got them on Ebay. Can knit perfectly with it on my left index finger. Love them, thanks for the idea!! 

I ordered a bunch because I usually have several projects going at once and this way I have one for each. Those little roller style ones are a pain, this is so much easier to just tap the button when I finish a row.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Mine came today - got them on Ebay. Can knit perfectly with it on my left index finger. Love them, thanks for the idea!!
> 
> I ordered a bunch because I usually have several projects going at once and this way I have one for each. Those little roller style ones are a pain, this is so much easier to just tap the button when I finish a row.


I am waiting for mine. I ordered a bunch for the same reason. They seem to get lost in WIP's. I always have quite a few projects going at once. I eventually find them.
Good to know that they work well.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

I received my counters yesterday. I love them. Good idea to have more than one. I was going to give them all away but I am rethinking that move. This is such a great site. So many good ideas. Thanks all.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mine just came in the mail! Gotta go try it!!


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

After reading all the post i gave in and 4 of them at 1.25 each. they came today just as posted. I am pleased with them.


----------



## Betsygirl (Mar 22, 2013)

I just bought one online from Paradise Fibers


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I got mine last year, but have yet to use it. I'm afraid the battery will die before I use it!


----------

